#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-06-13
<Flare183> akgraner: I have some news
<Flare183> Sadly
<jbicha> Flare183: howdy
<Flare183> jbicha: Hello
 * Flare183 is the current Team leader of Ubuntu of SC
<Flare183> Unfortunately, I might be stepping down.
<jbicha> do we know anyone that can take it over?
<Flare183> I didn't say I do it yet.
<Flare183> But if we don't get any activity, then I have no clue on what to do anymore.
<jbicha> oh ok
<Flare183> o.O wow we do have SOME people in here
<Flare183> jayson_r: You alive?
<Flare183> I know you're a long time member.
<jbicha> yeah, managing a LoCo is a challenge
<Flare183> I've been trying.
 * Flare183 sighs
<Flare183> In fact
<Flare183> I'm going to try one more time.
<Flare183> One more time.
<Flare183> jbicha: Are you on the mailing list?
<Flare183> And do you keep a watch on the forums and the calendar?
<Flare183> google calendar*
<jbicha> yes, I'm on the mailing list, no I don't watch the forums much
<Flare183> Alright
<Flare183> I'll be sending out an announcement
<jbicha> could you approve my request to join the LP group?
<Flare183> I'm going to try my very best to start this team back up
<Flare183> jbicha: oh that was you're email? XD
<Flare183> yes I can
<jbicha> yes :-)
<Flare183> jbicha: approved
<Flare183> and now to get this back up and running
* Flare183 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-sc to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-sc | http://www.ubuntusc.com/ | Get involved! Ask questions. Get answers. | Subscribe to the mailing list and frequently visit the forums and wiki. | We are now an OPEN GROUP on Launchpad! Invite your friends. | Identi.ca: http://identi.ca/group/ubuntusc | Meeting coming soon! Be sure to keep a check on the mailing list!
<Flare183> jbicha: Btw
<Flare183> I am Jesse N. Richardson
<Flare183> I'm a 20 year old computer geek
<Flare183> I live in Oconee County, SC
 * jbicha gets my map out
<Flare183> Seneca, SC
<Flare183> To be exact.
<Flare183> Recently I was part of the Devel team of Ubuntu
<Flare183> But I've stepped down
<Flare183> Due to unity :/
<Flare183> But nevertheless, I'm still going to try my best to keep this team going
<jbicha> you still don't like Unity? what about Gnome Shell?
<Flare183> I like GNOME yes.
<Flare183> Everyone should get an email about an upcoming meeting
<Flare183> I'm using KDE atm tho
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-06-14
<obizzle007> hello all
<jayson_r> Flare183: I'm alive :-)
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-06-16
<Flare183> night all
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-06-18
<jawnah> anyone can any thoughts on why the website shows up as something about body piercing
<jawnah> ?
<jbicha> yes, the old domain expired because no one paid the registration fees
<jbicha> I heard it was going to be reactivated soon
<jawnah> I just realized how horrible my statement was from an english standpoint.
<jbicha> I understood you :-)
<jawnah> well that's a plus.
<jawnah> ;)
<jawnah> what part of SC are you in?
<jawnah> well cool
<jawnah> I haven't run into many linuxers in SC
<jawnah> I know they exist... they just avoid me
<jawnah> and I missed SELF last week
<jawnah> so
<RBecker> jawnah: where in SC are you?
<jawnah> Greenville
<RBecker> ah
<RBecker> we're not near each other then
<jawnah> I see
<jawnah> and where are you?
<linuxman410> anyone here
<Flare183> jbicha: I like your post on the forums :D
<Flare183> Jesse, our fearless leader, has announced via the mailing list that we will be having a meeting soon. I'm looking forward to getting this thing back up and running.
<Flare183> ^^
<jbicha> Flare183: hmm? what post?
<Flare183> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10953776#post10953776\
<Flare183> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10953776#post10953776
<Flare183> Sorry'
<jbicha> oh I don't think that was me
<Flare183> oh?
<Flare183> hmmm alright
<jbicha> I'm this guy -> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=898421
<Flare183> gotcha
<jawnah> hi
<Flare183> jawnah: hello
<jawnah> sup?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2019-06-10
<feldman6969> not much going on here this evening
